# Up DATE on the HELP for a friend



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

He just called and ask " IF ANYONE HAS THE MANUAL AND OR THE PARTS LIST FOR THE SEARS ELECTRIC LIFT # 24545 PLEASE SEND IT TO ME ( SAM SAMSRAM ) AND I WILL GET IT TO HIM. THIS WAY HE CAN SEE JUST WHAT HE MIGHT NEED OR DID NOT GET OR IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE HE RATHER I CAN DOWNLOAD IT FOR HIM WOUL WORK ALSO?. SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
Go to sears parts direct http://www3.sears.com/ and enter model # 486.24545 and click "GO" Then click on diagram or parts list and hardware or electric actuator and you can see and price all the parts included in the kit.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Sam, saw your post on the other site.
Since I didn't hear back from you, I figured the logistics of getting the manual lever to your friend didn't seem worth the issue, and truthfully, can't say I blame you.

One question, does your friend currently have the 23545?

The manual one is the one I bought, then just order the actuator and wiring and switch from John at JohnnyProducts.
Made the brackets myself (not pretty compared to say Willie's) out of old shelf brackets, a grinder and a drill. The price was pretty good (approx $8 for drill bit and another $10 for hardware).

As I recall, the 24545 from Sears is something sick like $350+ US.

So, is your friend all straightened out?

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
You need to open an internet cafe! A nice little meeting place where your friends could use the internet while putting some of their money in your pockets for things like $7 cups of coffee!:lmao:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*$ 7 cup of coffee ( more chrome)*

Thanks , I didn't think of that. Maybe I could go $ 10 and then that away I could get some more "CHROME" for my GT-5000. But I do really enjoy doing thing's for other's  cruisin :devil: 






:tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dont know if i have the right to say this but...
Sam... I think you might have a problem... I think you might have a chrome fetish!!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Oooooooo... chrome fetish.... I could get into that


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*CHROME CHROME and more CHROME*

 Well John just say it like it is. Jeannie ( wife) said next "TIME DEAR YOU SHOULD JUST BUY A TRUCK (PETE ) PICK-UP or TRACTOR" that is all CHROME and then just paint anything you don't wont CHROME. NANA 
I really do have some truck/pick-up/mustang that have C H R O M E, and I will get around to getting them on the FORUM sometime.:dazed: 
Like they always say" IF IT DON'T RUN CHROME IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:spinsmile I got a CHROME ICON from a friend in TEXAS so I gotta get it added to my PAGE. 
:friends: :friends: LOOK OUT JOHN "I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PICTURE JOB FOR YOU.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*CHROME YEAH GET IT GET IT*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> [B
> ]Oooooooo... chrome fetish.... I could get into that [/B]


cruisin cruisin 
Yeah that John just told my best kept SECRET. Now I wont be able to go down the streets and no one look at me. :furious: :furious: 
Joe you know another one they say is
>>>>>>>> TRY IT YOU WILL LIKE IT<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: CHROME CHROME and more CHROME*



> _Originally posted by SAM SAMSRAM _
> * LOOK OUT JOHN "I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PICTURE JOB FOR YOU. *



happy to help Sam-sam- the-Chrome Man!!!


just let me know...


----------

